# Ears up at 4 weeks



## MikeandXyla (May 19, 2013)

Could not believe Xylas ears were up at 4 weeks! Is that early?

9 weeks in this picture


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

No. Fiona's ears have always been up. I started seeing her at 6 weeks. Brought her home at 10 weeks. Some people are concerned when their dogs ears don't go up soon. But I think they are cute with the floppy ears.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

All puppies are different their ears just grow whenever they want to. Nothing bad but it is pretty rare. What a cutie pie love him


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Look at those ears standing at attention, gorgeous pup:wub:

My boys ears were actually all over the place. I'm thankful for this forum because I would have fretted for nothing!


----------

